# cheap and best mobile data card in chennai



## lajs (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy cheap and best mobile data card for usage in chennai.

Am not sure which is best. My usage is for checking emails and connecting to a remote pc from the laptop. Not interested in high data download usage.

Need comments ?

Thanks


----------



## saswat23 (May 9, 2011)

Check Tata DOCOMO's Rs.48 monthly pack with 1GB download. Its sufficient for checking mails for a month.


----------

